# inverter question again



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Recently blew up my inverter (1000 watt cheapy ) and replaced it with a more expensive model, the only problem is the new one won't work my partners heated styling tongs and there is lines across the telly.

Is this usual ??

loddy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Curlers, what is the power consumption of these. What type of inverter (sine wave, modified sine wave) have you got and what is the output wattage. The type, as I understand it may effect how it works with your tv or a computer, and if the out put will not support the curlers then they will not work, Alan.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Was the old one pure sine and the new one pseudo sine?

Karl


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

have you changed the wiring at all?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Loddy,

Both your problems are indications of a modified sine wave inverter. 

People do like to spend money and waste battery juice on the headline wattage figure rather than the inverter solution best suited to their requirements. Hope you're not one!

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just caught this post.
as i am to purchase an inverter I assume from the replies that to buy a 1000 watt is no good if the useage is 200 watt.

Thanks guys.

Dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Both 1000 watt modified, replaced like for like, 40 watt curlers !!

Loddy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is covered in the MHF Inverter FAQ. Maybe these FAQs weren't such a good idea after all :-(

Crotchety day, so feeling crotchety ....

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave 
I'm sorry I did read the FAQ and they are a wonderful idea especially for those who cant understand why 230 volts don't work on the move,
I shall be more careful in future about the questions I ask,
I have told her in doors to get some gas curlers

Loddy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, Loddy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

loddy said:


> . . . I have told her in doors to get some gas curlers Loddy


- or crew cut :wink:

I had the same problem with Sylv wanting to use her hair drier . . . 1500w inverter was the answer - I still think a crew cut would have solved her [ my] problem. ho hum


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave 

No Probs

Loddy

PS this site is tongue in cheek ain't it ?


----------

